# Silvia steam wand



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

I turn my machine on. Coffee, water and steam buttons in 'off' position. As per priming instructions (I think), I turn the steam knob on for about 5 seconds, then the coffee button on for the same. Then turn both off.

Until recently, water came out of the steam wand BEFORE I turned the coffee button on. Now, nothing comes out the steam wand until AFTER the coffee button is turned on.

Can anyone advise me what is normal, and if it really matters? Coffee is fine and has not changed which is the main thing I suppose.


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Also. I have just noticed that when I turn the coffee button on, and have not got the portafilter in place, then I turn it off, some water trickles down behind the sheet metal and into the water reservoir, as though I am back flushing. Again, is this normal?


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Normal if cold: opening steam tap without turning on - nothing.

Normal if hot: opening steam tap without turning on - water/steam.

I'd guess you have let the machine cool down further between uses, so there is no residual pressure in the boiler. Turning the steam tap on won't have any effect if there is no pressure in there to push anything out.

Yes, that trickle is normal - residual pressure being vented to the drip tray.

I'd take a look at a hydraulic diagram of the Silvia and it should become clear. http://www.espressomyespresso.com has some great explanations - look at the page 'How a Silvia Works' and think about where the pressure will push the water in any given situation.

C


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah the machine would have been cold so that's a relief. Same goes for the trickle. I'll check out the link you posted. Much appreciated.


----------

